# Just moved to Tooele City



## Facerip (Apr 17, 2015)

I moved to Tooele City about two months ago from Chicago. I've fished off and on over the years, but I have finally decided to make it a hobby after hearing how great the fishing is here in Utah. I am a beginner to trout fishing. I have fished salt water in Southeast Georgia (used to live there too) in the past but I found it to be much easier to catch fish there. Here in Utah the trout seem to be very shy, picky, fickle fish.

I fish at Settlement Canyon and Grantsville reservoirs since they are so close to where I live. Settlement Canyon reservoir is a 5 minute drive so I go there most often.

I have had a difficult time finding the best time of day to hit the water. I have also had a hard time figuring out which lures work best for trout.

I am fishing with a 7 foot fast action Berkley lighting rod using a cabelas spinning reel that is spooled with 6lb trilene XL mono.

So far I have had luck with a Acme Kastmaster Gold 1/4 ounce spoon. Last week I maxed and brought home enough trout to feed my family. However, I was successful after much trial and error. Up until now I have always fished a Texas rig with shrimp and never used lures. Fishing with any type of lure is a new concept to me. I'm having a difficult time deciding what color lure works best for different conditions as well.

Would anyone kindly suggest how I should go about finding the best time of day to fish, as well as provide some insight as to what lures work best for Rainbow and Brown trout?

Are my rod, reel and line agreeable to trout fishing? Should I move to an ultralight rod / reel / line combination?

Any other suggestions, hints or tips are welcome!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

There are online references that discuss the different colors you should use for different times of day, water temp, and amount of sun/clouds present. There is no clear cut answer to what you are asking, do a bit of reading and research and decide what fits your budget. I was in a similar situation 3 years ago when I was a lure/spinner newbie.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not familiar with those waters but here is what I do know: the rainbows are probably planted. They should be fairly easy to catch. If the water is restricted to artificial flies and lures then try spinner lures and retrieve them at different speeds. Don't be afraid to really pick up the speed on some retrieves to see if the fish will hit. I have always been taught that fish are like people and like the most pleasant time of the day. Having mentioned that, I must admit to catching lots of fish in the middle of a hot afternoon with sweat rolling down my back.

You could also try the old fly and water bobber technique. It seems to work well in the early morning and late afternoon into evening. Tying on a black Woolly Bugger works for a lot of planted rainbows. Twitching it periodically seems to work.

Just a few ideas.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome to Utah, I hope you're enjoying life out here. 
My favorite lures are Kastmasters in silver and gold and the perch color. In the smallest sizes up to about medium.
Jake spinners in gold and silver with red dots work great too.
Blue foxes are my go to for rivers, try silver in the smaller sizes
Rapalas in rainbow and brown trout colors work good. Lucky craft pointers are also great but pricy. 
I always start working close to the shoreline then head out into deeper water gradually. Allowing the lure to drop and then retrieve it steadily. Look for the fishy spots (stumps, rocks, deep parts) 

I tie a gold swivel and attach my lures right too it and seem to have no problem. Also on facebook there's a Utah Anglers Report group that has a lot of good info too


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Worm bobber. Or chunk of powerbait / zekes.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Tagthefisherman said:


> My favorite lures are Kastmasters in silver and gold and the perch color. In the smallest sizes up to about medium.
> Jake spinners in gold and silver with red dots work great too.
> Blue foxes are my go to for rivers, try silver in the smaller sizes
> Rapalas in rainbow and brown trout colors work good. Lucky craft pointers are also great but pricy.
> ...


Good advice above.

You might want to head a bit more south and try Vernon Reservoir as well.

Good luck and welcome to Utah..


----------



## Facerip (Apr 17, 2015)

sawsman said:


> Good advice above.
> 
> You might want to head a bit more south and try Vernon Reservoir as well.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to Utah..


I have word that Vernon reservoir won't be stocked due to lack of water. I was there about a month ago and the water level seemed really low.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Facerip said:


> I have word that Vernon reservoir won't be stocked due to lack of water. I was there about a month ago and the water level seemed really low.


+9,000 fish were stocked last year. So how was the fishing?


----------



## Facerip (Apr 17, 2015)

sawsman said:


> +9,000 fish were stocked last year. So how was the fishing?


I didn't fish just went to check it out. Was scoping different places to fish and camp for the weekend. There is a Facebook group called "Tooele County Fishing" and most are reporting Vernon as slow.


----------



## Facerip (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions! They have been very helpful.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

For Settlement Canyon fish the inlet across from the road at dusk.

1. Jakes - gold with red dots
2. Kastmaster - gold or rainbow
3. Daredevil - Red/white spoon
4. Panther martin

As for Grantsville I've never had much luck, but I've heard Brown trout Rapala's work well. While you're in the area you could try drowning a worm in South or North Willow creeks "watch for rattlesnakes."


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to Tooele, 
settlement is a slow fishing water it fluctuates 20-30 feet per year a number of years ago they drained it mostly and dug a lot of the silt out of the inlet area I have fished it a number of times and the area south west corner has done fair but there is just not much between the two Tooele or Grantsville


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just got through through chatting with the fisheries biologist in Springville and he said that indeed they were not planning to plant Vernon this year due to the water situation that sucks I enjoy fishing out there early in the year good water for rainbow planters and there still is tigers and some browns in there.


----------

